# Well, This Didn't Take Long - Corona Virus Vaccine



## win231 (Feb 25, 2020)

This will be a gold mine; there is already enough fear, so less spending on advertising needed.  Maybe it will be as effective as the flu shot.....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/hea...-for-testing/ar-BB10mZDK?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Seems like kind of early to have a vaccine against a currently active flu (or whatever this is). Has there been testing?  But, this ids my gut response, before reading the article yet. Let me go read it, and see if I have different opinion.

***edit to add*** I read article. I spoke too soon, this is in testing phase.  Hope it works*


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 25, 2020)

I find it strange  that they could find this vaccine so quickly but yet they can’t find a cure for cancer after many decades, what’s with that? And by the way this is a rhetorical question, I already know the answer, ugh. Of course I’m thrilled that people will be able to obtain the vaccine as I would never want anyone to be ill.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2020)

All that I've read says is at least 18 months out, even if it works in trials.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 28, 2020)

Key word is "*POSSIBLE*." This is why there are always more rumors than facts.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 6, 2020)

Any new vaccine must go thru extensive testing a for a minimum of 12months.


----------



## Linda Doc (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, "testing" is the key. This is an article quoting Dr. Anthony Fauci, who said on Tuesday that the vaccine would be ready for testing in a month or so, but will take at least a year or so to be ready for the general public: http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-pers...year-away-covid-19-death-toll-rises-9-seattle


----------

